# Wife sponsoring husband who's looking for work



## mrussell (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Happy New Year to you all.

My wife and I moved over here in August/ September when she secured a teaching role as one of the schools.

Since getting here, I've been looking for jobs and completing visa runs every month so that I can stick around and in the hope that something is going to give and I'd find a good job.

There is the option that my wife could sponsor me, but we were originally told that once I'm under her sponsorship, as much as I'd get some benefits i.e. a visa, etc I would no longer be able to look for work. This is what I've been lead to believe up until recently, where it has been suggested that my wife could sponsor me and I could continue looking for work because she has one of the jobs on the list of 'engineering, medial, teaching' amongst one or two other professions.

I wondered if anyone else has been in this situation or has any information on it? I've been doing all the expected searches and my wife has discussed it at work, but no one can give us a definitive answer. It'd be great to know if anyone has any information on this at all? 

I'd really appreciate and all help


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Someone has been giving you wrong information!
If you are sponsored by your wife, you will then have a valid visa to live in the UAE as a "husband" and your visa page on your passport will have the word "none" against your profession.
You are then free to look for work and once you find a job - your new employer will need to sponsor you and you will need to cancel the visa that your wife has provided.
There is a difference between husbands and wives in that a woman that is sponsored by her husband simply needs a no objection letter and does not need to get a new visa.
I went through the above process myself a few years ago - so am very familiar with the process.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## mrussell (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for the response. That all makes sense to me, I just don't know why people and information out there isn't more transparent.

Is the process fairly straight forward in terms of switching Visas? I'm guessing your employer sort it out anyway?

Great to know I'm the only who is/has gone through this as sometimes you do begin to question it. How long did it take you to secure a job?

Thanks again for the info,

Matt


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Matt,
Process to switch visas was very straightforward.
It took me 4 months from when we first landed in Dubai to start a job - but it did not really take that long to find the job because i was not really looking for the first 4-6 weeks.
In that time, i was more interested in sorting out visas, driving licences, furniture, school for son etc. - there is a real lot of sometimes frustrating admin to do when you first get here!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi,
You can be a resident of UAE under your wife's visa and the profession on your visa page will say "Muhrem", but when you find a job, you can no longer stay under her sponsorship, your employer will have to sponsor you, while the opposite can happen, a wife can work under her husband's resident visa after obtaining only a work permit (but from immigration side, still under the husband's sponsorship)


----------



## jcbf (Jan 15, 2015)

I almost have the same situation with the thread starter... my wife is working here in Dubai and I'm using only a visit visa now (about to expire end of this month).

Does my wife need to have a minimum monthly salary to change my visit visa to husband visa?

@MRussel - Is it hard to do a visa run? I'm just like you but I just arrived here to be with my wife. Considering it's so hard to find a job right now, I may have no other choice.

Cheers!


----------



## docsam (Jan 30, 2015)

*Hi*



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Someone has been giving you wrong information!
> If you are sponsored by your wife, you will then have a valid visa to live in the UAE as a "husband" and your visa page on your passport will have the word "none" against your profession.
> You are then free to look for work and once you find a job - your new employer will need to sponsor you and you will need to cancel the visa that your wife has provided.
> ...


Hi Steve,

I am a female and would be sponsoring my husband (medical field, so no issues there). I was just wondering how long it would take for him to get his own visa once he has an employer sponsoring it?
And what would happen if he switched jobs, would he be back on my visa sponsoring him per default, or would that have to be re-applied for?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

docsam said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I am a female and would be sponsoring my husband (medical field, so no issues there). I was just wondering how long it would take for him to get his own visa once he has an employer sponsoring it?
> And what would happen if he switched jobs, would he be back on my visa sponsoring him per default, or would that have to be re-applied for?
> ...


Hi,
When we first moved to Dubai, my wife got a job in a hospital and as part of the hiring, they paid for me and our son's visa (with my wife as the sponsor).
I then got a job and my new company sponsored my visa - simple transfer process.
If i then left that company and needed to go back on my wifes visa - then i would need to cancel company visa and apply for visa with wife - but the hospital would not pay for a second time!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## DQ_101 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Guys - I am in the same situation in that my wife has been offered a job in Dubai starting in August and as of yet I haven't secured a job. My intention is to try and get something lined up before we go or move out there or be sponsored by my wife until I get a work based visa. 

There is a possibility I continue to work for my UK company remotely. If this was the case is there a limit to how long my wife could sponsor my visa? 

On a general note - you guys who have moved out there - how are you finding it? Is it straight forward to build up your own social network given you don't have the usual work colleagues? 

Cheers! 
Dan


----------



## mrussell (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey Dan,

I can't really help you with the visa element as I'm still in somewhat of a limbo with mine, as you can probably see from my previous messages that I wasn't given the best info by my wife's place of work.

In terms of the other stuff I can help a bit. As my wife started work as a teacher she was starting with a lot of other newbies, so we made quite a lot of new friends from the off as we were all in the same situation.

But not having solid work and I also sometimes work remotely does have it's social drawbacks in that meeting folk and making new mates is quite limiting. A close friend of mine here works completely remotely and finds it quite a lonely place as he just doesn't have the opportunity to really mix with others. His working hours differ to the UK so he's a bit all over the place. But that's when doing a sporting activity or something along those lines will help. 

One thing I can say is, when you do make mates here they seem pretty solid and you rely on them a lot as you would with a family etc. 

My wife and I have found it quite a tough first few months, but we're gradually settling it. Everything is challenging in the beginning from getting internet to cars, etc. But once you are over a certain hill it does get better - there's a lot of fun to be had here.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Ashen (May 14, 2015)

Good day all

I am new to this... My wife and I are thinking of relocating to Dubai... She is an educator so getting a post for her would be easy... I would like some advise as to how you went about getting a job there... Please advise 

Ashen


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ashen said:


> Good day all I am new to this... My wife and I are thinking of relocating to Dubai... She is an educator so getting a post for her would be easy... I would like some advise as to how you went about getting a job there... Please advise Ashen


It might help if you tell people what it is you do for a living.


----------

